# Kamado grill controller SMOBOT



## night stalker (May 28, 2016)

I grill steaks, fish & veggies and love what the results I get on this Kamada style grill…

Mine happens to be a Primo…

For the past 5 years I was using an electric style smoker and I wanted to use my Primo instead…but baby sitting the grill for a 12hr smoke was just not going to happen…

So about a year ago or so I started to look into a control of sorts that could keep constant temp inside grill, monitor meat temp and be able to check on this while I was away, lets say running to the store or while at work, or whatever…

I like simple and easy stuff that Works…so I went on a hunt..

Over the past year I had followed various forums on what others were using and really never go excited over what was offered…Some fell in love with what they had, while others had reservations.

Then by chance over on the Primo Grill site forums I stumbled across a thread about a fellow who had made a simple design controller that I thought really looked promising..

However he was just tinkering around with this and needed some time to work out the functionally.

Another year went by and no controller…however I was smoking meat in my electric burner but I still wanted to use my Primo…I was turning out some great steaks and seafood meals and really wanted to use this grill to smoke…

Around xmas time I told the wife to order me what I picked out from two different suppliers of controllers, yes two,.. to make what I wanted out of a system that would work for me…Then… WAIT…I was notified by email from the fellow who I registered with asking if I was still interested in a beta unit ….YIPPEE…I submitted my interest and low and behold I received my beta unit…

Then for the next several weeks in my neck of the woods…rain, rain, rain…

So at the end of this week Sunshine..Yahoo…

SMOBOT

The unit came boxed up well, instructions are easy to follow and the web based connection went with out a hitch.

Like I said earlier...K.I.S.S….Keep It Simple Stupid

SMOBOT gave me a sign on to access a forum so they have direct support to me & I can give feedback on this private forum…  

Now we have a long weekend so I am giving her a shot…

I dug through the freezer and lucky me I had a 12lb pork shoulder..

Started the thaw on Monday and it is now Saturday28th…got up early and set up the grill and SMOBOT and tossed on the pork.

I will post pictures and some comments as the smoke proceeds...













Grill set up for pork shoulder.jpg



__ night stalker
__ May 28, 2016


















Pan with water.jpg



__ night stalker
__ May 28, 2016


















Pork shoulder.jpg



__ night stalker
__ May 28, 2016


















Side of Grill.jpg



__ night stalker
__ May 28, 2016


















smobot controller.jpg



__ night stalker
__ May 28, 2016


















Smobot.jpg



__ night stalker
__ May 28, 2016


----------



## night stalker (May 29, 2016)

Just a side note i am not selling or pushing any product here....this is my first smoke on the grill an i wanted to share my experience..that is all...

Everything worked well...

14hrs of grilling temp stayed within a few degrees fo 230

Pork came out at 195

The charcoal burnt make up a coffee can full of ashes..

No pictures of shoulder coming off grill got late and just miss that opportunity...

No some buns and  Honey coleslaw













Pulled pork.jpg



__ night stalker
__ May 29, 2016


----------



## night stalker (Mar 28, 2017)

https://goo.gl/Nf2kpq

Link to the Smobot kick off...


----------



## night stalker (Apr 2, 2017)

looks like 4 days left...they tossed in the USB battery pak..WOW

No doubt they will get er done ...this is a really cool setup....that works well..!


----------

